# Conseils Achat Apple Watch 5



## Ghijoke (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis sans aucun doute pas le premier à adresser ce genre de message pour demander l'avis de possesseurs d'AW, mais j'aimerai pour le coup un avis plus dédié à mon cas. 
J'envisage l'achat d'une Apple Watch 5, notamment pour le AoD, et j'ai de nombreuses questions, je sais évidemment qu'une montre connectée, c'est un produit consommable, et que dans quelques année, peut-être 3-4 ans, je changerai sans doute.

J'hésite énormément entre la version Aluminium, certes moins cher et plus légère avec une version Acier, plus chère mais pour moi plus élégante. Certains d'entre vous ont éprouvé ce dilemme, ou sont passés d'une Alu à une Acier ?
J'aimerai prendre un bracelet en Maille milanaise, est-ce dérangent ce dormir avec ce genre de bracelet, au quel cas il faudrait un bracelet plus confortable pour la nuit ?
Enfin, est ce que la version Cellulaire est si utile que ça, faut-il prévoir pour le futur ? Je ne suis ni chez Orange, ni SFR.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Version acier sans hésitation


----------



## Adrien_R (25 Novembre 2019)

Salut a toi,

Perso j'ai une Serie 5 en alu Gris sidéral pour deux raison la principale le prix et la deuxième le fait que l'acier se raille plus facilement que l'alu.
Pour le bracelet aucune idée, je peux juste te dire que le bracelet boucle sport est très agréable a porter. Apres je ne porte pas ma montre en dormant, aucun suivi du sommeil donc pas d’utilité pour moi  .

Ayant une version non cellulaire cela ne ma jamais embêté. J'ai toujours mon iPhone avec moi donc pas d’utilité pour moi. La seule utilité que je vois est si tu souhaites faire du sport sans ton iPhone et recevoir tes sms, appels ...


----------



## Ghijoke (25 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour vos retours
Effectivement, la version cellulaire semble inutile pour moi aussi, j'ai toujours mon iPhone avec moi.
Ce qu'il me fait peur sur l'alu, c'est le verre, que j'ai peur de rayer facilement...

@Jura39, ta première Apple Watch, en quelle version était-ce ? Es-tu parti directement sur une Acier, ou tu es passé au début par de l'aluminium ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Ghijoke a dit:


> Merci pour vos retours
> Effectivement, la version cellulaire semble inutile pour moi aussi, j'ai toujours mon iPhone avec moi.
> Ce qu'il me fait peur sur l'alu, c'est le verre, que j'ai peur de rayer facilement...
> 
> @Jura39, ta première Apple Watch, en quelle version était-ce ? Es-tu parti directement sur une Acier, ou tu es passé au début par de l'aluminium ?


Directement en acier et en cellulaire


----------



## Adrien_R (25 Novembre 2019)

Ghijoke a dit:


> Ce qu'il me fait peur sur l'alu, c'est le verre, que j'ai peur de rayer facilement...



Petit retour sur la mienne que j’ai depuis qu'elle est sortie : aucunes rayures sur le verre et pas de protections sur la montres


----------



## Ghijoke (25 Novembre 2019)

Je suppose que c'est comme tout, il faut en prendre soin
Donc, à technologie équivalente (cellulaire), c'est 200€ de plus une acier qu'une alu, ça me semble quand même assez élevé pour une première montre, où je ne saurai même pas si j'en aurai l'utilité pendant suffisamment d'années.

@Jura39 Tu dors avec ta montre toi ? Et quel est ton bracelet ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Ghijoke a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est comme tout, il faut en prendre soin
> Donc, à technologie équivalente (cellulaire), c'est 200€ de plus une acier qu'une alu, ça me semble quand même assez élevé pour une première montre, où je ne saurai même pas si j'en aurai l'utilité pendant suffisamment d'années.
> 
> @Jura39 Tu dors avec ta montre toi ? Et quel est ton bracelet ?



La version acier à l'avantage d'avoir un verre plus résistant

Non je ne dors pas avec , elle charge la nuit


----------



## yabr (25 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Version acier sans hésitation


!!! Pourquoi ? Pas d’accord !


----------



## yabr (25 Novembre 2019)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Salut a toi,
> 
> Perso j'ai une Serie 5 en alu Gris sidéral pour deux raison la principale le prix et la deuxième le fait que l'acier se raille plus facilement que l'alu.
> Pour le bracelet aucune idée, je peux juste te dire que le bracelet boucle sport est très agréable a porter. Apres je ne porte pas ma montre en dormant, aucun suivi du sommeil donc pas d’utilité pour moi  .
> ...


+1000! Rien à ajouter pour ma part ,tout est dit )


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> !!! Pourquoi ? Pas d’accord !



??
Expliquez


----------



## Alexmy490 (25 Novembre 2019)

Hello les ami(e)s !

Petite question j’envisage l’achat d’une Apple Watch Série 5, je voudrais absolument un bracelet en cuir noir tout en restant sur un boîtier alu pour une question de prix. C’est faisable comme association ?

enfin est-ce que ce bracelet en cuir noir donc donne un beau rendu avec le boîtier alu argent ? Ou faut-il l’associer obligatoirement avec un boîtier gris sidéral ? Question de goût vous allez me dire mais j’aimerais avoir votre avis 

merci !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2019)

Alexmy490 a dit:


> Hello les ami(e)s !
> 
> Petite question j’envisage l’achat d’une Apple Watch Série 5, je voudrais absolument un bracelet en cuir noir tout en restant sur un boîtier alu pour une question de prix. C’est faisable comme association ?
> 
> ...


Faite vous votre avis en Apple store


----------



## Alexmy490 (26 Novembre 2019)

Bah c'est pas évident il n'y en a pas près de chez moi... J'ai bien un APR mais ils n'ont pas toutes les combinaisons de bracelets. 

Sinon vous ne trouvez pas que l'AW est plus jolie en argent qu'en gris sidéral ?

Et le bracelet cuir il tient bien pas de problème problème particulier il est confortable ?

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2019)

Alexmy490 a dit:


> Bah c'est pas évident il n'y en a pas près de chez moi... J'ai bien un APR mais ils n'ont pas toutes les combinaisons de bracelets.
> 
> Sinon vous ne trouvez pas que l'AW est plus jolie en argent qu'en gris sidéral ?
> 
> Merci



C'est une question de gout , le gris sideral en acier risque moins les rayures


----------



## Alexmy490 (26 Novembre 2019)

Ok mais et le argent alu alors ? Et le bracelet cuir ?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (27 Novembre 2019)

T'as beau répéter 100 fois la même question sur tous les posts existants, ça t'aidera pas beaucoup plus. J'espère que t'as moins de 16 ans. 

Sinon je t'ai trouvé un lien qui te permet de te faire une idée : 



			https://mixyourwatch.com


----------



## Alexmy490 (27 Novembre 2019)

Oh a bon 100 fois tu as bien compté tu es sûr ?  Et puis 16 ans en s'appelant Snoopy c'est déjà beaucoup j'aurais dit 4-5 ans moi avec ce pseudo Mdr 

Bon bref il est toujours bon d'avoir plusieurs avis et de ne pas s'arrêter au premier venu.

Merci pour le lien c'est intéressant mais j'aurais préféré des avis et des vrais photos et non des images de synthèses.

Bah tant pis je vais commander en ligne chez Apple pour le black friday et la renverrais si ça ne convient pas.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2019)

Alexmy490 a dit:


> Oh a bon 100 fois tu as bien compté tu es sûr ?  Et puis 16 ans en s'appelant Snoopy c'est déjà beaucoup j'aurais dit 4-5 ans moi avec ce pseudo Mdr
> 
> Bon bref il est toujours bon d'avoir plusieurs avis et de ne pas s'arrêter au premier venu.
> 
> ...



Sans hésitation la version acier en Noir sideral


----------



## yabr (27 Novembre 2019)

Alexmy490 a dit:


> Oh a bon 100 fois tu as bien compté tu es sûr ?  Et puis 16 ans en s'appelant Snoopy c'est déjà beaucoup j'aurais dit 4-5 ans moi avec ce pseudo Mdr
> 
> Bon bref il est toujours bon d'avoir plusieurs avis et de ne pas s'arrêter au premier venu.
> 
> ...


Choisis selon tes goûts et ton budget...arrête de te torturer l’esprit ....le plus important pour toi et pour nous ,c’est d’avoir une aw...après acier ,alu,argent ,sidéral ....c’est pas très important ...
J’avais une 3 Nike sidéral et maintenant  une 4 argent alu .....ça ne change rien en vérité 
Un conseil ....prends la chez Apple ...pour les deux ans de garentie c plus facile .....
Ps le lien que t’a envoyé notre ami snoopy..est très bien je trouve 
Je te souhaite un bon achat et profite bien


----------



## Alexmy490 (27 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sans hésitation la version acier en Noir sideral


Oui sûrement mais le budget...


----------



## yabr (27 Novembre 2019)

Alexmy490 a dit:


> Oui sûrement mais le budget...


Si tu n’as pas le budget ,prends une alu ...tu en seras ravi ...de la même façon ...
Décide toi pour l’alu argent ou gris sidéral ...
Moi je préfère l’argent ...c’est plus joli, je trouve ,que ce bloc uniforme noir ...
Ne coupe pas les cheveux en 4....fais toi vite plaisir


----------



## Alexmy490 (27 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Choisis selon tes goûts et ton budget...arrête de te torturer l’esprit ....le plus important pour toi et pour nous ,c’est d’avoir une aw...après acier ,alu,argent ,sidéral ....c’est pas très important ...
> J’avais une 3 Nike sidéral et maintenant  une 4 argent alu .....ça ne change rien en vérité
> Un conseil ....prends la chez Apple ...pour les deux ans de garentie c plus facile .....
> Ps le lien que t’a envoyé notre ami snoopy..est très bien je trouve
> Je te souhaite un bon achat et profite bien


En effet c’est tout à fait juste, merci pour ta réponse 

Puisque tu as eu les deux : gris sidéral, puis argent. Selon toi, laquelle est la plus « passe-partout » en société ? Un coloris se raye t-il plus vite que l’autre ? Enfin as-tu déjà essayé le bracelet cuir niveau confort et fermeture vs le sport ?

Merci


----------



## Snoopy06000 (28 Novembre 2019)

Alexmy490 a dit:


> Oh a bon 100 fois tu as bien compté tu es sûr ?  Et puis 16 ans en s'appelant Snoopy c'est déjà beaucoup j'aurais dit 4-5 ans moi avec ce pseudo Mdr
> 
> Bon bref il est toujours bon d'avoir plusieurs avis et de ne pas s'arrêter au premier venu.
> 
> ...



Effectivement c'est un pseudo que j'utilisais quand j'avais 16 ans. En attendant mon âge supposé ou réel, je suis en mesure de faire une recherche google. Deux liens qui te donneront un aperçu de ce que cela peut donner : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLff5u-Gaac&t=69s









						Apple Watch Sport with Milanese, leather, and link bands, in photos!
					

Wondering what the silver and space gray Apple Watch Sport looks like with the Milanese, Link Bracelet, Leather Loop, Modern or Classic Buckle? One of the biggest questions we have been getting asked




					www.imore.com


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

N'hésite pas et prend la version acier , tu est sure de faire le bon choix


----------



## yabr (28 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> N'hésite pas et prend la version acier , tu est sure de faire le bon choix


Oui c’est pas le même budget non plus ...surtout pour un même produit ...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Oui c’est pas le même budget non plus ...surtout pour un même produit ...



Même produit , mais qualité bien en dessous


----------



## yabr (28 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Même produit , mais qualité bien en dessous


pas du tout convaincu.....d'autant plus que la version alu est beaucoup plus legere...ce qui n'est pas negligeable


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> pas du tout convaincu.....d'autant plus que la version alu est beaucoup plus legere...ce qui n'est pas negligeable



Elle fait moins solide aussi
J’ai eut les deux dans les mains et c’est le jour et la nuit 
Mais cela reste mon avis


----------



## jmaubert (28 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle fait moins solide aussi
> J’ai eut les deux dans les mains et c’est le jour et la nuit
> Mais cela reste mon avis


Bonjour,
Je partage cet avis ! Après 4 ( ! ) Apple Watch alu, j'ai franchi le pas et acheté la 5 acier noir sidéral...Effectivement, c'est le jour et la nuit tant au niveau de l'élégance, du toucher de l'écran et de la sensation de solidité...Je ne sais pas si çà justifie la différence de prix mais je crois que j'aurai beaucoup de mal à repasser à l'alu..


----------



## yabr (28 Novembre 2019)

jmaubert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je partage cet avis ! Après 4 ( ! ) Apple Watch alu, j'ai franchi le pas et acheté la 5 acier noir sidéral...Effectivement, c'est le jour et la nuit tant au niveau de l'élégance, du toucher de l'écran et de la sensation de solidité...Je ne sais pas si çà justifie la différence de prix mais je crois que j'aurai beaucoup de mal à repasser à l'alu..


Je me pencherai sur la question ...j’irai voir en applstore 
Après ....faut il payer 200€ de plus pour un objet qui ,dans deux ou trois ans sera totalement dépassé ?? 
Que l’on mette 200€ de plus dans une vraie montre mécanique ,ok ,mais dans un appareil électronique ??!!!


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Je me pencherai sur la question ...j’irai voir en applstore
> Après ....faut il payer 200€ de plus pour un objet qui ,dans deux ou trois ans sera totalement dépassé ??
> Que l’on mette 200€ de plus dans une vraie montre mécanique ,ok ,mais dans un appareil électronique ??!!!


C'est toujours une question de gout et je comprend que c'est une somme importante , mais il y a quand mème une belle différence entre les deux .
Etant fan de belles montres mécanique , je suis de ton avis .
Quand j'ai acheté ma Watch , je me suis posé la mème question , mais a l'essai dans l'Apple Store , j'ai pas hésité une seconde pour le modèle acier .

Hate de lire ton avis après ton passage en Apple Store


----------



## jmaubert (29 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Je me pencherai sur la question ...j’irai voir en applstore
> Après ....faut il payer 200€ de plus pour un objet qui ,dans deux ou trois ans sera totalement dépassé ??
> Que l’on mette 200€ de plus dans une vraie montre mécanique ,ok ,mais dans un appareil électronique ??!!!


Bonjour,
Le mieux et le plus simple est, effectivement d’essayer ! En ce qui me concerne, je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat ni les 200€ de plus ! Même si mon utilisation est exactement la même qu’avec l’alu, j’ai l’impression d’avoir un bijou au poignet !


----------

